# Choosing Hay for Sheep



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello! I've tried a few times to get hay for my sheep for winter, but they usually turn up their noses and forage instead. I've got more sheep this year and didn't like my lamb birth weights with forage only. Any suggestions on how to choose good hay for sheep? I'd like to get some regular grass hay then a few bales of alfalfa.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Mine like a good fine leaf timothy or Orchard grass. 
But hand's down, they like a nice fine alfalfa. Is like candy to them... and when you feed them that, its hard to get them to eat anything else. Kind'a like a little kid in a candy shop.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I always try to find a nice second or third cutting orchardgrass/alfalfa mix. I have had good luck with a nice Max Q fescue hay too. I try to stay away from first cut, since it typically is stemmier (more waste) and has lower feed value.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

Boy, I don't know what to advise. My sheep tend to prefer the rattiest, nasty, weedy and brush filled bales I put out. I'm reclaiming some old fields and they seem to love the ones filled with Goldenrod and brambles. I do try to avoid milkweed, but other than that they thrive on pretty poor hay, but then I feed a lot of it!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

If there's anything green to eat, my sheep will choose it over hay. Every time. Pen them up and give them the hay so they will have to eat it. I don't like feeding alfalfa hay since it turns them off all other kinds of hay. Just get some good, leafy green stuff and supplement with some alfalfa pellets if you really want them to have alfalfa.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello, I agree with good GREEN 2nd cutting grass alfalfa mix, they'll get best nutrition from it. I raise large sheep and feed quality hay with minimum amounts of grain about 1/4 -1/2 lb in late gestation, they get too fat if I feed 1lb grain daily with this quality hay. Usually I try to buy mixed bales but I've bought grass bails and alfalfa bales and feed 3/4 grass and 1/4 alfalfa, sure they go for alfalfa first but after that's gone they finish the grass. I think buying quality hay goes farther than junk hay, they waste or is only filler without nutrition level where it needs to be for sizeable vigorous lambs at birth and overall health with strong wool fiber.


----------



## birchtreefarm (Jul 22, 2007)

We can't find alfalfa here, unless we want to buy the wrapped bales from Tractor Supply. :umno:

Last year we got some really nice green leafy second cutting timothy/orchard grass horse hay. Analysis came back at 13-14% protein, and that was all they got through the winter, including gestation and early lactation.

Unlike some others have mentioned, mine can be standing in the middle of fresh green pasture, and if you bring out hay, they will mob you for it, and will otherwise complain constantly about how abused they are for having to forage for themselves. But of course they will graze and forage, they'd just prefer to stand in one spot eating and not have to work for it. :grin:


----------



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

We grow a mix of clover/orchard grass. Our sheep and cattle love it!


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

Alfalfa is the most common hay here. It's hard to find any other kind. I've found stem size to be the biggest problem. They eat and clean up the smaller stem hay better.


----------

